# Hay Hauling Rates



## tipofloe

Good afternoon everyone,

I hope this is the right forum for posting this.

I am looking for hay hauling rates from the following two locations to the port of Seattle for transloading into 40HC containers.

1. Fort Benton, MT to Port of Seattle (683 miles)

2. Driggs, MT (830 miles)

I need to haul a minimum of 100 tons of organic hay every month starting June, and I was told that you can stack 30 3x4x8 bales onto a 40 foot flat beds.

Please provide your rates per loaded mile, or per ton.

Thank you!


----------



## Vol

tipo, I am afraid that you won't find haulers on this site....we are all mainly producers and enthusiasts.

Regards, Mike


----------



## farmer97

$3 for pick up and gooseneck

$5 for semi and step deck

These are what I get charged for a loaded mile.

I don't know about the step deck but with the gooseneck could haul 8 1500 lbs bales.


----------



## panhandle9400

Last season trucking was costing 4.00 per loaded mile, if they can haul 30 -32 4x4x8 bales . Smaller trailers got a reduced rate


----------

